

Ask HN: What are you using for email marketing? - volandovengo

Quick question for you - What are you using for email marketing? There seem to be so many options between mailchimp to postmark.<p>I'm just looking for something to make it simple to send welcome emails, daily emails, shipment emails etc to a list of subscribers.  I need to do this all programmatically.<p>Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
======
mattsullivan
I'm a huge fan of MailChimp. The 1,000 subscribers forever free plan is
awesome for small businesses and the monthly fee is affordable for larger
lists.

I've used a few before (Interspire, Constant Contact, Bronto) and have found
MailChimp to be the most powerful and up to date on the latest technologies
and best practices. The interface is intuitive as well and templates are
pretty easy to build. I'm not a programmer but when I've had to work with its
API our developers have always had an easy time with it.

That said, I've never tried Postmark. I think most will let you sign up and at
least try it out for free, so I would suggest doing that and finding which one
works best for you.

------
paulsingh
I'm using MailChimp's API for my app, though I'm anxiously waiting for
Aweber's API (it's read-only right now) -- they allow you to segment lists in
a much more sophisticated way.

~~~
volandovengo
Thanks for the response. How do you like the MailChimp API?

------
nreece
I've been using Campaign Monitor - <http://www.campaignmonitor.com> (API -
<http://www.campaignmonitor.com/api/>)

Not only is it a fabulous service but the team is great at answering questions
and helping out. Campaign Monitor is behind the Email Standards Project -
<http://www.email-standards.org> so you can gauge their commitment and
quality.

------
singer
I'm using ServerGrid.com. It's a great service for sending mass email
programmatically.

